# Vhagar Spec V



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess I should start writing a journal since I'm planning to get more into plants and scaping in the near future and i'll use Vhagar tank as a muse.

A while back he had tones of plants, but unfortunately they didn't thrive well since the stock light sucks. So I removed almsot all of them and planted them in my big community tank.

I also changed the gravel for caribsea black sand, it looks stunning and the shrimps seems to be happy in that.

Now I replanted and rescaped a bit using old rocks I had from my other tank, they seem ''soft'' enough, but I'll monitor the betta and see if he rips something.

Future plans for it : get a carpet, I might try baby dwarf tears or something else, but only when I'll change the light. I'll also have to learn more about dozing Flora Excel and not kill the shrimps.

i'll definatley get other driftwood as well, but I want something special so this will have to wait until I find it.

So this is most definitely a WIP!!!!


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice tank! I will be following this


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

So far everything seems stable. 
I used a neon desk lamp to help the plants a bit more.

But no casualties and plants seems to be ok.
I'm looking to maybe add a snail to help out with the bioload, but I'm not sure yet.
I'll post a pic next week, maybe see if there's a change hehe


----------

